# teaching at a health club



## TLH3rdDan (Mar 29, 2002)

does anyone on the board have any experience with teaching at health clubs like golds gym or world gym or even the ymca?
if so

how did you get the program started?

how did you deal with bringing in students that were not memebers of the club you were teaching at?

did they have limitations on what you could do?

did they cover you under their insurance or did you have to take out your own?

did they set the price of instruction or did you have a say in the pricing?


----------



## Kirk (Mar 30, 2002)

I studied Tang Soo Do at "the Y" for like 8 months.  It was
very chaotic, although the instructor, poor guy tried his darndest.
He wasn't allowed to refuse students, per his deal with the YMCA,
and many used it as a baby sitting service.  He couldn't have a
seperation of adult/children classes (again, per his agreement)
and trying to get it started from scratch was very difficult for him.
He need assistants, yet he was too new to have any.  I was
there for 8 months, learned some basics, and about 3 forms.
Surprisingly enough though, I was there for 8 months, and I
didn't think the guy knew could have picked me out of a lineup.
But about 3 weeks after I stopped attending, he called and asked
why I hadn't been showing up anymore.  I was totally truthful
to him, and that's when he opened up and told me the 
frustrations he was having with the deal he struck with the Y.
I'm not sure if it was a discredit to him or not ... I couldn't get
much instruction from the man.


----------



## kempograppler (Mar 30, 2002)

I started out my martial arts training with the ymca in houston,tx. It was tae kwon do, and although the guy was a good instructor, he was hampered by the people at ymca.


----------



## RCastillo (Mar 30, 2002)

I currently teach at a YWCA. It's an excellent facility in a good area of town. I've managed to get just one student in there that is a  member of the Y itself.(He left after one class, but had paid for the month) The pricing is not bad, 38 a mo. for members, 48, for non, and I get free advertising in th paper in a Community Sports section, and people do see it. I'm required to have my own insurance, and get 70% of the money.

I just can't seem to get people in there.They know about it, get the flyers, cards, but no takers. I've had outsiders come in, mostly AK students w/o a home, but no takers. They try it once, and never come back(I'm a Tracy Kenpo Club, maybe that's why)

The few that I've been able to get are people I know, but they have left as well.(High School people) I take no people under 14 as well.

It's been a frustrating experience, and how I've managed to stay there for 15 months is beyond me. They manage to let me stay, why, i don'y know, but I'm grateful.


----------



## Kirk (Mar 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *I currently teach at a YWCA. It's an excellent facility in a good area of town. I've managed to get just one student in there that is a  member of the Y itself.(He left after one class, but had paid for the month) The pricing is not bad, 38 a mo. for members, 48, for non, and I get free advertising in th paper in a Community Sports section, and people do see it. I'm required to have my own insurance, and get 70% of the money.
> 
> ...




That's just awful!     Best wishes to you bud, I hope the tides
change for ya!


----------



## Turner (Apr 4, 2002)

I have taught at both a health club and a gym.

At the gym I started teaching by the previous teacher leaving and just going there to train by myself in the time slot and all the students stuck with me.

At the Health club the previous teacher left and so a month later I went and talked to the person in charge and since the previous class had brought in a few paying members, they agreed.

I've found that in starting a martial art class, if the health club or gym has some time slots open or have a class that isn't bringing in many students, they will be willing to try new things to bring in paying customers.

I worked with the health club to offer the one month free to potential students, but after the month they were required to pay the cheap health club fee ($9mo) and I was allowed to charge however much I wanted.. but I chose to do it for free. With the bigger health clubs, like where I currently live ($70-$100mo) the martial art instructors are paid employees and and get a set amount for teaching the class. Members of the club may take the class at no extra charge and non-members pay the club $50 mo for just the class.

I was given no limitations and was allowed to do full contact. Many clubs will require (rightfully so) that you be certified in First Aid and CPR.

Insurance on both occassions was covered by the hosting facility, however it would probably be wise to get some insurance of your own in case you decide to take the classes to the beach or park or whatever.... the health club probably isn't gonna cover it.

I've always had the choice of the price... However, all of that will depend on the price of club membership and whether they will allow non-members to use the facilities.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 8, 2002)

RCastillo your close to 20 years old right?

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## RCastillo (Apr 8, 2002)

I'm going to be 47 next month!:asian:


----------



## Rob_Broad (Apr 8, 2002)

I have taught in a YMCA and a health club before.    Most people that join facilities like these are looking for something to do but they don't know what it is.  Your best bet is to try and attract people from outsied the health club.  


For Richardo:
I would also suggest a childrens program, that is where the students and the money is.  It would probably be nice to have a few extra dollars to pay for additonal training costs with out it coming out of your own pocket.

Goldendragon, or myself would be able to help you modify your current Tracy program so that it would be good for teaching children.  let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Damian Mavis (Apr 8, 2002)

Dang.. I thought I had your problem all figured out but if its not your age I have no idea!  I started teaching when I was 21 and the first few years I still looked kinda young and it was hard to get older students in.  That was almost 10 years ago and things were completely different once I started to look a little wiser.  As for the health club thing...I too taught out of a health club for several years (as one of my branches) and it was the hardest branch to get people to join up at....don't know why except visibility and lack of advertising were contributing factors I know that.

Damian Mavis
Honour TKD


----------



## TangSooGuy (Jul 18, 2002)

Wow!  So many negative experiences...I'm here to offer some positives...

I trained at a YMCA program all the way through to 3rd Dan...at which point my instructor keptthe YMCA program running and opened a full time commercial school.  I taught at the YMCA for him up until leaving to start my own program.  That YMCA had over 70 students! He currently runs programs in 3 YMCAs and a full time school!

I just started my own program in a YMCA- a small facility but they hope to build a bigger one in the near future.  I currently have 20 registered students but only about 17 are fully active- and 16 of them are kids.  I've only been going a month and a half, and everything has been going well so far, I'm just having a hard time getting adults to sign up.  I'm working on recruiting some of the parents, though...and I have a demo coming up this weekend that I'm hoping will spark some interest in the community.

I get 50% of the money now, but that may increase with time as I get more students and the Y begins to have more faith in the program.  I let them know up front what we'd be doing- including breaking, weapons, sparring etc...and they place no restrictions on my curriculum, other than requiring protective gear for sparring, which I require anyway. 

I had some say in the price, but had to negotiate pretty heavily back an forth until both sides reached a compromise- in the end it was the Y that set the prices, but I had to know what theywere before I agreed to anything,- $40/month members, $60 for non-members.  I tried to offer family discounts, but this Y wouldn't go for it.  Other Y's I've been exposed to do.

I honestly think YMCAs are a great way to start, but it can be hard to get in- just stay persistent, and look professional.

If anyone wants more info, just post here and give me an email address...I'll be glad to send you some examples of the stuff I used to get my foot in the door.

I really only see my program getting bigger- the kids class is already thriving based on the space I have, and I may have to start turning people away at 25 until we get a new facility..the room I have can't hold much more than that.

I have some concern over my adult class, but I'm hoping continued exposure will get more people interested, and I'm working on advertising ideas..

Getting started can be hugely intimidating..believe me I know...my advice is just don't give up, no matter what.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks for the positive viewpoint, TangSooGuy! I hope others having difficulty getting started can use your post as positive motivation, knowing that it _can_ be done.  

Cthulhu


----------



## RCastillo (Jul 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TangSooGuy _
> 
> *Wow!  So many negative experiences...I'm here to offer some positives...
> 
> ...




Thanks for your help/support!

Respects:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 30, 2002)

My JKD/BJJ instructor teaches out of a gym and I must have a membership to it even though I use the gym at work for all my cardio work and weights at home for my (light) lifting. It's just an extra expense for me, even though in principle I have access to a nice facility.


----------



## Baoquan (Dec 1, 2002)

i was just asked to teach a few classes at a local gym. i was doing some bag work (floor to ceiling) when the class was starting (i didnt know it was on), and the coach was watching. Raised his eyebrows when i started dropping hooks and uppercuts on the floor to ceiling, then started to interrogate me when i started with the elbows. 

After a while, he asked me to spar with some of the students, then asked if i wanted to take a few classes.

I had to refuse..because;

[1] i dont think i have any place telling people how to do this thing we do when i'm still trying to work it out, and 

[2]trying to be a pure boxer was hell!! Not throwing elbows, trapping, attacking the legs... never realised how bastardized i've become!!


----------



## bart (Jan 10, 2003)

TangSooGuy



> If anyone wants more info, just post here and give me an email address...I'll be glad to send you some examples of the stuff I used to get my foot in the door.



I'm trying to get started at the local YMCA. I keep running into brick walls. Any help would be appreciated. My email is wingchun@bighubb.com. Thanks.


----------



## TangSooGuy (May 30, 2003)

bart- sorry, i know this post is ancient, but I haven't been on these boards in almost a year- I don't know if it will still be valuable to you or not, but I'll send you what i have

edit: sent-sorry Sooooooooooo late, but hopefully you canstill use some of it...


if anyone els needs help in this area, just email me:

mark_d_jorgensen@yahoo.com


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 30, 2003)

Mr.TangSooGuy, I would also like any info that you are willing to share on how you got your foot in the door. Please e-mail me at kenpodragon76@aol.com     I am currently looking into the possibility of starting a program at the YMCA in my area, any help would be greatly appreciated.

:asian: KenpoDragon


----------



## TangSooGuy (May 30, 2003)

No problem-info has been sent along.


Good Luck!


----------



## KenpoDragon (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TangSooGuy _
> *No problem-info has been sent along.
> 
> 
> Good Luck! *


 Great information, thank you for your help, I'm sure this will assist me in a great way.

:asian: KenpoDragon


----------



## Rob_Broad (May 31, 2003)

I too would love any information that is available for teaching at a health club.  Email me at Rob_Broad@yahoo.com


----------



## MartialArtist (Jun 19, 2003)

I teach at a local club.

It's kinda like the YMCA, but it's not.  I'm retired and I just volunteer there.  My classes are...

Self-Defense I - Basic knowledge on awareness, basic drills, etc.  For little kids
Self-Defense II - Second level for little kids

Combat Training I - For teens and adults
Combat Training II - For teens and adults

Advanced Training - For people who I think should go there

The process is relatively simple.  You just give your experience and credentials.  Just don't expect to be paid, this is donating your time to help others.  I do get benefits, such as being a member of the health club and going in to swim, run, or lift.


----------



## TangSooGuy (Jul 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MartialArtist _
> *.  Just don't expect to be paid,  *




Ummm...why not?????  I get paid.  granted, it's not much now, but has the potential to become quite a bit if i'm any good at getting more students.

I get a percentage of the program fee, which, IMO, is the best way to do it if you can get them to listen to why.

BTW, my apologies to anyone who has requested emails but hasn't gotten info. I get to visit the board less and less.

Just email mark_d_jorgensen@yahoo.com if you still want any of the info I have and I'll send it to you.


----------



## pvwingchun (Jul 27, 2003)

Let me ask a question that has a twist on it.  My daughter currently takes gymnastics and the gym is changing ownership for reasons to long to discuss but the gymnastics program is successful.  They are moving into a 20,000 square foot building but only using about 10,000 and want to put a martial arts program in there along with other health  related activities in the remaining 10,000 or so, they want to build a gym and workout area, etc.  They want to be like the "Y' in a way.  They have plenty of capital, are not new to the business they have done this before and were very successful in another state sold the business and were planning on doing it again just not here but when they stopped in to stay awhile they decided to do it here.  I was at the meeting about the change and mentioned that my Sifu was interested in possibly providing the martial arts, since we had discussed this situation in the past and I knew he would be interested.  We stopped by the new facility yesterday after a seminar and were quite impressed.

Now for my question, does anyone have any experience outside of the "Y" (or in the "Y" as an independent contractor) as to the success of the program and what he can expect in a setting like this.  What do you think about the potential for students, 1 day self defense classes etc...  He would be in there essentially subleasing the space under his name.  This would be another location, he has no intention of closing the main facility but may close a satellite operation down.  The last MA group that was with the gym several years ago before they moved the gym to another part of town and he and his students did not want to travel had 50 or 60 students that he credited to be directly related to the gymnasics program.

We see great possibilites for growth, do you agree or disagree?  Any comments or experience good or bad are appreciated.


----------



## Kroy (Oct 5, 2003)

I taught at a local health club for awhile and the only problem was competing with the Aerobics classes for the best time slots, they usually won.


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Oct 5, 2003)

I had the same problem at our health club. Luckly the aerobic classes were getting smaller and they didn't like the little kids having to walk all the way through the gym.
Bob:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 29, 2003)

I like it better. No hassles with the health club's membership card, for one thing.


----------

